
Inside Palantir’s War with the U.S. Army - fnbr
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-10-28/inside-palantir-s-war-with-the-u-s-army
======
wh0rth
Being only a few miles from Palantir's headquarters, I can confirm that no war
is going on. JK. People here are talking about the issues all the time, and
I'm curious to see what happens.

